# Jake's coat is stil changing



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So this is really a question about what to use to clean ears. I have antiseptic powder but I am wondering what everyone else uses. 
Jake has really been going at his ears so I learned how to pluck the hair and I finally cut them down. I have never cut or let anyone cut them. 
Now that I clipped them down I really noticed that his black is turning silver! 









and on his face too


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ah Gorgeous boy!!! his colours are so lovely donna!
For cleaning lady's ears I use the tropiclean cleaning solution, you just fill the ear canal with the solution, rub the ear giving them a nice massage for a few minutes, then let them shake their head, this allows some of the wax to loosen, then I wipe with a kleenex or with a cotton pad, all the visible ear gunk. It works great, I have also used just the ear cleaner available at petsmart, and it works just as well as the tropiclean one.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This is one gorgeous boy! I want to cuddle him! It's my aim in life! 

(I just use saline to clean Lola's ears, she's not had any problems since switching to Barking Heads)


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh Jake, you are one beautiful boy. Love his odours Donna. I want a cuddle too!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I love Jake he is the sweetest boy ever! His color is perfect. As for the ears I use a flush that I get at my vets called Trizedta Aqueous Flush (it's cleansing and alkalinizing. I flush them every 2-3 weeks depending how dirty her ears get. Not her favorite thing but it's better than getting an ear infection.

I am sure they have some at the petstore that is just as good but I like this one as it doesn't smell too strong some of them do. I squirt it in an massage the base of the ear then she shakes and I wipe with sterile gauze.

She hasn't had her ears plucked yet so maybe she doesn't need too....the groomer never mentioned it but she is still young so maybe later on.......can't imagine that I am sure it would traumatize her


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Jake is absolutely gorgeous!!! I use thornit powder but also always have a bottle of surolan drops in the cupbpoard( from vets) incase of sore ears xxx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

His coloring is so beautiful. He looks like someone wove in strands of precious metal all over.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> His coloring is so beautiful. He looks like someone wove in strands of precious metal all over.


Thanks! That is an amazing way of seeing it!!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow! His colour really is quite special! Handsome jake! We use 'cleanaural' ear cleaner.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

When I look in his ears, they look clean. I don't see any wax or dirt. There is no bad smell. I guess it is off to the vet fior a check because I can't figure what the issue is.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

They ear it's self could look fine but he could have something starting deep inside, or even just a grass seed.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

kendal said:


> They ear it's self could look fine but he could have something starting deep inside, or even just a grass seed.


I am going to have them look at it when we bring Willow in on Tuesday.
So here is a side of Jake many have not seen. This is his don't touch my bully stick face. For all of you getting poo number two, this looks way worse than it ever is


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

That's such an awesome face!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahhah grumpy dude..lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He looks like he's smiling xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha.. I've seen this face already! Funny!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

His ears sound quite clean to me but I was told the trick to cleaning the ears is putting in the liquid ear cleaner then squelching in the lower section of the ear, squelch it to give it a good wash, then remove the excess liquid from the ear, as the dirt you can see is not usually the problem it is lower than we can see, hope that makes sense. A trip to the vets may be worthwhile as the ears are delicate and if you know something is bothering him always best to get it checked. 

Ok his coat, well Jake is one of my faves, as I adore his tones and colourings, and a changing coat to silver, wow the more photos the better xxx


----------

